

How To Land A Job At A Startup (Resource Page) - wagtastic
http://williamgriggs.populr.me/how-to-land-a-job-at-a-start-up

======
thatusertwo
I'd say its very important to do research on the company you are trying to get
a job with. I got a job at a start up, but there wasn't any information
available online. I had to work there for a month to realize they were
probably going nowhere.

